# Hmmm



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

The Top 30 Best Damn Rock Riffs Ever. Period. - YouTube



> The thing about music is it's subjective. I agree with some of your choices, totally disagree with others and in some instances would﻿ have chosen different songs by the same artist...the lack of Eddie Van Halen is a huge mistake, IMHO


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

Top 10 Guitarist's ever - YouTube


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oTFvAvsHC_Y]Boz Scaggs & Duane Allman ~ Loan Me A Dime - YouTube

Boz Scaggs and Duane Allman

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1gDhR1R3S0s


----------



## Hi-FiDelity (Jan 22, 2013)

I find the lack of Rory Gallagher disturbing. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Yml4V-zcf3A

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=33Jaodra7AY

not the best quality but them's the days of VHS.


----------

